# chip got stuck in wrong hole [moved from Windows 7/ Vista Support]



## atulat (Dec 28, 2009)

my chip from the camera got stuck in the wrong hole of the camera help how to take it out


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: chip got stuck in wrong hole*

Moderator's edit: Unhelpful text deleted.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Depends the chip and the slot. Maybe you can push it out from the side, or use tweezer to grab onto it and pull it out.

You might also need to just open the camera up and push it out from the inside out. For this you might want to take it to a camera shop. 

If you decide to try it yourself, watch out for any pins, connects inside the slot. You don't want to move or bend any of them.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I would like to second Snoopdogie's suggestion but add that you should drop the battery out first, just incase of the risk of shortig any contacts.


----------

